
AES67 resources – Audio over IP protocol - phlhar
https://hartung.io/2020/07/aes67-resources/
======
microcolonel
Remembered this a few days ago when watching the recent Wintergatan video
where buddy there hooks up this massive multicore with a bunch of preamps to
the Marble Machine X, and I'm just there thinking “It sure is satisfying to
attach and click in a 28-channel multicore cable, but why not use AES67 (or
AES50 for that matter)?”.

Nice thing about AES67 is that you can also, in theory, run the preamps and
ADCs off PoE.

~~~
zlsa
I think it's because they want to keep the signal analog as long as possible
as a fundamental tenet of the machine.

------
j_spencer
I work in a lot of live sound settings and it's common to see Dante[1] cards
coming with a lot of audio consoles these days. It's a proprietary protocol
(with support for 1024 channels at 32-bit / 192kHz over a single link); add-in
cards for consoles can be quite expensive.

A lot of the time, we're needing to connect devices to Dante through a Dante
interface (which can be expensive) or via a Dante Virtual Soundcard.

It will be interesting to see AES67 appearing more in consoles, especially
lower end consoles. Hopefully this will open up Audio over IP to more audio
professionals without resorting to proprietary protocols which can make it
hard to connect systems from various vendors.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dante_(networking)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dante_\(networking\))

------
jand
This sounds like fun tech.

But isn't this dead before it really lifts off? Intel 1588 is not supported by
every customer-NIC, and far from supported by most switches and such.

So if i have to build a "special" hardware environment anyway, why use AES67
and not some other proprietary solution without IP which may (? or may not)
deliver better latency and jitter?

Last time i checked (which is a while back), the same support-argument would
apply to multicast.

Am i missing the point here? Please enlighten me. Thank you!

~~~
Zenst
I had a look at 1588 and was a rabbit hole of paywalls - latest draft seems to
be
[https://standards.ieee.org/standard/1588-2019.html](https://standards.ieee.org/standard/1588-2019.html)

Why is a standards group paywalled!

~~~
__d
Many standards groups require payment for their published standards: the ISO
and most national standards bodies (ANSI, etc) are maybe the most prominent
examples.

This is their business model. You pay for access to the standards documents,
and that money funds the development and maintenance process. It's supported
by governments requiring adherence to these standards, so implementors are
obliged to purchase them.

Gratis access to standards is a newer model which relies on a different
funding stream. The IETF is one such example.

------
lukeh
I started working on an AVB to AES67 gateway, still a work in progress (back
to day job now), but code is here –
[https://github.com/PADL/OpenAvnu/blob/lukeh/avb/README.AES67...](https://github.com/PADL/OpenAvnu/blob/lukeh/avb/README.AES67.md)

------
bawolff
What an unfortunate acronym

~~~
tomn
AES? If so, the Audio Engineering Society has existed for a lot longer than
the Advanced Encryption Standard.

~~~
adrianmonk
Here are more details in case anyone is wondering.

The Audio Engineer Society has been around since 1948
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audio_Engineering_Society](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audio_Engineering_Society)).

It released the AES/EBU standard
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AES3](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AES3)) for
digital audio I/O in 1985, and AES/EBU is still used on some pro audio
equipment. So in a digital audio context, "AES" is already familiar.

